# I'd like to welcome to Pier and Surf Beverly and Terry Fleming.....



## Tommy

Of..

HARBOR TACKLE
9715 GOLF COURSE ROAD
OCEAN CITY ,MD 21842
410-213-9365

They are carrying the lineup of Cast Pro Rods in their store.

Thanks Beverly and Terry!!!

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ

Alright! Two of my favorite folks!


----------



## DERFM

well thats just freakin' kool !!!!!


----------



## luckyOC

bev and terry, awesome!

close to home for sure, need to come in, will harbor tackle carry the blanks or just the finished rods?


----------



## btf

We will not have the blanks in stock; however, we can order and have them in 2 days.

Beverly


----------



## Al Kai

Welcome and thank you.


----------



## Orest

*Will carry finish rods?*



btf said:


> We will not have the blanks in stock; however, we can order and have them in 2 days.
> 
> Beverly


Would nice to be able to see these rods; before buying.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Welcome to the family.


----------



## btf

Harbor Tackle has the finished rods in stock and can order blanks for those who are interested.


----------



## clinder

Tommy said:


> Of..
> 
> HARBOR TACKLE
> 9715 GOLF COURSE ROAD
> OCEAN CITY ,MD 21842
> 410-213-9365
> 
> They are carrying the lineup of Cast Pro Rods in their store.
> 
> Thanks Beverly and Terry!!!
> 
> Tommy


do they have a website? that has info and photos of cast pro rods and pricing? THx.


----------



## clinder

i found em on your web site tommy thx. although i would like to see wrap colors pict. of a casting rod. are they customizable......


----------



## Orest

*Thanks Bev*



btf said:


> Harbor Tackle has the finished rods in stock and can order blanks for those who are interested.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## clinder

clinder said:


> i found em on your web site tommy thx. although i would like to see wrap colors pict. of a casting rod. are they customizable......


guess not..


----------



## Tacpayne

clinder said:


> guess not..


I know that Tommy has been down with tooth problem Im sure he will get you want you are looking for soon


----------



## Tommy

Clinder,

Sorry for the slow reply, it's been a rough week. Toothache turned into oral surgery etc, etc.

There are two threads just a few posts down in this forum that have pictures of the factory rods showing wrap colors.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=76460

and

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=76538

Factory rods and blanks are available so you can have a custom rod built to you specifications by your favorite builder.

Hope this helps, let me know if you have more questions.

Tommy


----------



## jeseybassguide

:fishing:welcome fish sniffers.


----------



## Lineside_Addict

Not sure if people know this or not but it is with great sadness that I must announce that Bev and Terry have closed Harbor Tackle for good as of the end of 2010. They're great folks and I wish I could've made it to their store closing party.

Bev, if you're still on the forum... I hope you're doing well!


----------

